# Problem mit eigener Visualisierung aus Bibliothek



## Matt7887 (17 Mai 2021)

Hallo,
zur Ausgangslage:
Ich hatte ein Funktionierendes Projekt ohne Fehler.
In den POUs befindet sich ein FB der eine Visualisierung enthält.
Der FB und die dazugehörige Visu wird im PLC_PRG verwendet.

Jetzt habe ich den FB in meine Bibliothek mitaufgenommen und den Aufruf auf die Bibliothek angepasst. Das sollte Funktionieren.
Leider kommt eine komische Fehlermeldung welche erst auftritt wenn die Bibliothek eingesetzt wird.
Beim Erstellen der Bibliothek war alles OK, kein Syntax Fehler oder so.
Die Fehlermeldung verweist auf eine HMI Seite. Ich kann dort aber kein Fehler finden.
Langsam glaube ich die Fehlermeldung hat nichts mit dem HMI oder meinem Code zu tun?
Kann mir jemand sagen was die Folgende Meldung bedeutet oder worauf sie verweist?

Sie verweist zwar auf die HMI Seite die Fehlerhaft in der Bibliothek sein soll, aber nicht auf welches Element Konkret.
Die Meldung:
C0032: Typ 'Unbekannter Typ: 'ADR(__StaticElementDrawingCommandsGVL.g_arrvisusetupcontrol'' kann nicht in Typ 'POINTER TO ARRAY [0..0] OF BYTE' konvertiert werden


Der Verweis z.B. sagt mir gar nichts: 'ADR(__StaticElementDrawingCommandsGVL??

Danke


----------



## Frohnius (18 Mai 2021)

hi,
ich denke du hast vergessen die bibliotheken die von deinem FB benötigt werden, mit in die Bibiliothek aufzunehmen ..


----------



## Matt7887 (26 Mai 2021)

Hi, ne das sollte passen. Ich glaube mein Fehler ist, dass ich in der Visu aus der Library ein Frame aufrufe und in der Steuerung die Visu ja auch als Frame.
Also quasi ein Frame im Frame. Weiß nicht ob das überhaupt geht.


----------



## Tobsucht (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich verwende in meiner Visu auch einen Frame im Frame.
Habe damit keine Probleme.

Grüße


----------

